

Fermat Numbers (2013) - anacleto
http://www.jefftk.com/p/fermat-numbers

======
vmarsy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=anacleto](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=anacleto)

Are your doing some experiments or something? a new account with 48
submissions in the past 5 days is odd.

~~~
anacleto
No, definitely not. I submit only what I consider really interesting. I've
known HN for a long time and I only regret not having used it previously.

